# New XP 850 H.O. First Day in The Mud



## yokochrist (Jan 16, 2012)




----------



## Polaris425 (Dec 16, 2004)

looks like it did pretty good! sounds mean too :rockn:


----------



## yokochrist (Jan 16, 2012)

Yeah those Ol2s showed why Zillas are not in the same class as a true mud tire on several occasions. I can't for the 31s to arrive.


----------

